# Wiring strat single coils in-series (Electronic whizzes, help me!)



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm making a hybrid strat-style guitar. It's got a kahler trem so I want to give the single coils some balls on the 2 and 4 positions (5 way switch) for hotter-toned playing.

Unfortunately, I don't know jack about guitar electronics, and I often find schematics confusing.

Bear with me for a minute as I give a synopses of what I want to do:

_- Have position 2 (bridge and middle) in a series instead of parallel, to double the output.

- Have position 4 activate *all 3 pickups* in a series to triple the output. (if that's even possible)_

I just bought a budget pre-wired pickgaurd from stewmac. To make this a bit simpler, I'll just post a picture of my current setup, with the prongs labeled. *Blue is the bridge pickup, Yellow is the middle pickup, and White is the neck pickup. 
* If somebody can just tell me what to put where, it'd be very useful.





I'll be very appreciative of anybody who can help me with this. if I'm being too vague, I can give more info.


----------

